# Max weight for snow plow



## glennv (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm buying a plow for my 2001 and was wondering what the max weight the jeep will handle up front. 300lbs? 600 lbs? The truck has a RE 3.5 inch lift so the company is fabbing a custom mount. I'm just concerned about the total weight.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

With air shocks and #400 counter weight, my plow and mount weigh ~# 760


----------



## glennv (Oct 30, 2009)

theplowmeister;1344718 said:


> With air shocks and #400 counter weight, my plow and mount weigh ~# 760


Thanks for the info. just curious, what's a #400 counter weight?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

glennv;1344722 said:


> Thanks for the info. just curious, what's a #400 counter weight?


Also known as ballast, a weight added to the rear of the vehicle to _counter_ balance the weight of the snowplow up front.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ballast can be placed anyplace. placing it in front of the rear tires is not as effective as counter weight.

ballast is typically places on the center of balance so as to not change the overall balance of an object or placed over wheels to aid in traction.

Counter weight is used to COUNTER the weight of something. Elevators use counter weights. It wouldnt do to put the weight on the bottom of the elevator.

Just ask anyone that fly's planes and ask what happens if you place the ballast in any place except the CG (center of balance).


----------

